# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Dämpfer Umbau

## h50545

Ich möchte mein Bike mit einem anderen Dämpfer ausrüsten.Die Einbaumaße sind 190x45.Passen da generell auch Dämpfer mit 190x50 oder 190x51?Ich weiß dass die Hersteller immer die exakten Maße empfehlen aber hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik?

----------


## prolink88

von 190x45 habe ich noch nie gehört.
welches Bike bzw Rahmen ist das?
umbau auf mehr Dämpferhub ist schon möglich. dadurch Federt das hinterrad weiter ein
da mußt du beachten das es nirgends ansteht bei Maximal Federweg
am besten ohne Luft probieren

190er Dämpfer gibts mit 51mm oder 57mm Hub

----------

